# $1 billion defence deal



## GAP (21 Oct 2011)

$1 billion defence deal
By The London Free Press October 21, 2011
Article Link

Associate Defence Minister Julian Fantino, a former London, Ont., police chief, will be in London Friday for a major announcement about General Dynamics Land Systems Canada.

Company and department officials wouldn't comment on the announcement, although it's believed to be a $1 billion contract to upgrade the country's made-in-London LAV III light-armoured military vehicles.

The company was selected to do the work two years ago, but had yet to be awarded a contract, having to first develop a design and do testing.

It's expected that about 550 of the 650 LAV IIIs in the Canadian Forces will get the upgrade in London, while there's an option for another 80 vehicles.
end


----------

